

CNET iPad 3 heating test - algoshift
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57401047-37/confirmed-new-ipads-heat-a-non-issue/

======
algoshift
I do wish that they would have included data on the exact measurement setup.
IR thermometers are affected by surface material characteristics and can be
affected by orientation and distance to the DUT. Thermocouples would provide
the most reliable measurements. Barring that, we've always resorted to
applying black non-reflective masking tape to the spot to be measured in order
to eliminate surface effects. The next step is to ensure that the thermometer
is normal to the surface and that all measurements are taken from the same
distance.

It is likely that some of the extra heating is coming from the display. This
post covers it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3740270>

There's probably nothing seriously wrong with it new iPad though. People
probably aren't used to having a processor that gets hotter with usage so
close to their hands. I have multiple laptops that get to hot to be on your
lap. This is nothing new.

